
Ask HN: Homebrew equivalent for windows? - th3iedkid
I would be using windows for development and am considering using scoop as against chocolatery , but which is better from your experience?
======
Zekio
I prefer scoop since it installs in a central folder, so you know where things
are installed, and you can make your own "Bucket"(1) which is essentially a
bunch of JSON manifest files in a git repo

also there is a comparison in the scoop wiki about the differences between it
and chocolatey if you missed it (2)

1)
[https://github.com/lukesampson/scoop/wiki/Buckets](https://github.com/lukesampson/scoop/wiki/Buckets)

2) [https://github.com/lukesampson/scoop/wiki/Chocolatey-
Compari...](https://github.com/lukesampson/scoop/wiki/Chocolatey-Comparison)

